# Monitor pics.



## Wally (Jun 29, 2011)

Found these pics of a Monitor recently found in PNG. Attractive looking critter I think.

Photos courtesy of Herald Sun.


----------



## saximus (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow that's awesome. What are they?


----------



## Wally (Jun 29, 2011)

Varanus macraei was the name given.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 29, 2011)

This Monitor is so stunning and awesome,Wally76 is there any chance you could get me two pairs, hahaha. l know they are not found here in Australia the ones that are green in colour, but they do accure in North Queensland on some Islands but they are grey in colour, Steve Irwin did have some at Australia Zoo on the Sunshine Coast.


----------



## Wally (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, stunning it is. I believe this may be a range extension for this monitor. Perhaps someone more knowledgeable can confirm this.


----------



## MathewB (Jun 29, 2011)

That colouratuon in that first one is just......PHWOAR!!! Gimme


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 29, 2011)

I want one lol. It looks awesome


----------



## Tristan (Jun 29, 2011)

am i the only one that sees the head of the first one as too much of a contrast to the rock behind it and it looks like its Photoshoped?


----------



## Wally (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe Tristan, I don't think there's any doubting they've got a bit of blue in them though. The second pic certainly looks a bit more natural.


----------



## centraliann (Jun 29, 2011)

great looking animal, thanks for posting them up Wally76


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Gorgoues little things


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 30, 2011)

Now thats one exotic I wouldnt mind getting my hands on!


----------



## Wally (Jun 30, 2011)

Me too snakeluvver. Up until Thirty Six years ago it wouldn't have been an exotic reptile, but I'm sure the Papuans would rather their independence.


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 30, 2011)

It's godzilla


----------

